# 2D to 3D conversion



## varun.p (Sep 27, 2012)

How does the 2D to 3D conversion fare in comparison to the real thing?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sometimes passable, rest of the times - CRAP


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 27, 2012)

2D to 3D conversion is a important feature which comes equipped with the modern 3d TV. As far as the quality of content is concerned, I think it depends on the type of content being processed.
Sometimes the content PQ may be excellent and at times it may be worse.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Sep 28, 2012)

A number of current 3D TV models - such as LG 3D TV and Samsung, have an integrated feature to convert 2D to 3D on the fly - even for live content. Essentially, sophisticated algorithms convert the "plain" 2D telecast to get the 2 overlapping pictures that are needed for stereoscopic vision for 3D viewing. This works decently well in practice, though different models perform differently. Personally, I found the 2D to 3D conversion works best in LG 3D TV, followed closely by Panasonic. Samsung is third.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi varun.p, LG WRman Greg here, 

Thank you for your question and thanks, Ankit Omar, for your kind words for our LG World Record product. In my personal experience trying out the 2D to 3D conversion functionality at our office, the 3D effect is indeed great. However, it depends a lot on different factors such as the lighting in your room and most importantly the 2D content that is converted. Of course it cannot achieve the same level of high definition 3D popping effect as authentic 3D content. So for the absolute best experience with 3D, I always tell my friends or whoever wants to buy a 3D TV to get a 3D Blu-Ray disc players to accompany it. Either on the big screen or on the Cinema 3D TV, Avatar is still as glorious as ever! 

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India. 

LG WRman Greg out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 10, 2012)

The 2D to 3D conversion feature is now the staple of most of the 3D TVs that are available. Compared to actual 3D, it is definitely inferior - however, different TV models may score differently. Some 3D TV models give the ability to adjust the depth and viewpoint while viewing in 3D - this feature may improve the 2D to 3D conversion output. However, it is still no match for the real thing.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 16, 2012)

2D to 3D conversion depends on different variable, and not all of them are TV dependant. Some videos - by their very nature - may lend to better conversion. Also, some TVs might do a better job - for example, LG 3D TVs have a 3D depth zooming and viewpoint control feature that may actually improve watching converted 3D content. Last, but not the least, is your own eyes - some brains simply process 3D better than others.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Oct 19, 2012)

When you see the content converted from 2D to 3D - it is sort of reverse of actual 3D - there is a perception of depth against the projected appearance of actual 3D. In LG 3D TV, there is a feature called 3D depth control - which you can use to change 3D depth and viewpoint - so the converted content seems better in its 3D TV.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> 2D to 3D conversion depends on different variable, and not all of them are TV dependant. Some videos - by their very nature - may lend to better conversion. Also, some TVs might do a better job - for example, LG 3D TVs have a 3D depth zooming and viewpoint control feature that may actually improve watching converted 3D content. Last, but not the least, is your own eyes - some brains simply process 3D better than others.



what's this 3D depth Zooming all about? will it improve the overall picture quality of the TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> what's this 3D depth Zooming all about? will it improve the overall picture quality of the TV?



3D Depth Zooming is a feature present in LG World Record 3D TVs (I am not sure if a similar feature is available for other brands) that pretty much allows you to control the amount a 3D picture will "pop".  It's a very useful feature because if watching 3D movies is a bit disorienting for you, you can simply decrease the amount the picture pops!  On the flip side, if you can't get enough of 3D, you can make the 3D effect much more pronounced.

If you have any other questions, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 25, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> 3D Depth Zooming is a feature present in LG World Record 3D TVs (I am not sure if a similar feature is available for other brands) that pretty much allows you to control the amount a 3D picture will "pop".  It's a very useful feature because if watching 3D movies is a bit disorienting for you, you can simply decrease the amount the picture pops!  On the flip side, if you can't get enough of 3D, you can make the 3D effect much more pronounced.
> 
> If you have any other questions, let me know!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



oh, Nice feature....so which model of TV have this feature in them?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> oh, Nice feature....so which model of TV have this feature in them?



All LG 3D TVs has this feature!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 30, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> oh, Nice feature....so which model of TV have this feature in them?


3D depth zooming in LG 3D TV is a feature that works on two levels - by adjusting 3D Depth - distance of the object from screen and 3D Viewpoint - the distance of object from the viewers' eyes. I have not seen this feature in any other 3D TV - so I guess it is probably exclusive to LG. In terms of PQ - this definitely affects PQ when watching in 3D - especially for content converted from 2D.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Nov 1, 2012)

Its actually completely dependent on how you percieve 3D. We had gone to an LG showroom recently and viewed a few movie trailers on their 55" LM8600 and I could see a slight depth of 3D while the one accompanying me didn't feel any difference. It would never be as good as native 3D, but tweaking according to your viewing preferences can enhance 2D to 3D conversion quite a bit.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 6, 2012)

I couldn't add anything more to your properly summed up post. 2D to 3D conversion may be revelation for some and an eyesore for others. But this 3D depth Control feature on LG's 3D TV's might just help the converted media's cause.


----------

